# cbc's big push for silencing free speech!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

How CBC's 'real name' commenting policy could work - Canada - CBC News

Tell me that this isnt a push to silence free speech!?!?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That just tells me not to call the radio , TV station for a comment , I can sit out side with a poster with what I want to say .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Identifying ones self cuts two ways: Keeping conversation civil and scaring off those that fear retaliation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jro1 said:


> How CBC's 'real name' commenting policy could work - Canada - CBC News
> 
> Tell me that this isnt a push to silence free speech!?!?


I dunno. Can't you still speak your mind when you use your real name? You do it in the real world, don't you? I do. Then again, even my mother calls me by my nickname from time to time.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you are not afraid to say it, . . . you should not be ashamed to have your name attached to it.

If you are ashmed, . . . well, . . . why say it.

I would be a bit aggravated by having to be more or less vetted just to leave a comment, . . . takes time, . . . and at 71 I don't have any to waste on silly stuff like that.

But, . . . it's their marble game, . . . gotta play by their rules or don't play at all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> I dunno. Can't you still speak your mind when you use your real name? You do it in the real world, don't you? I do. Then again, even my mother calls me by my nickname from time to time.


I use my real name when I comment anyway, I wouldnt on this site for fear of opsec, however I feel the cbc is moderating only conservative views, only allowing pro liberal speech, etc etc!! Now they want to know your real name for sorting out who is on board with the left and who they should monitor on the right when voicing our opinion!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

There is nothing more frustrating than having your opinion shut down because someone doesn't like your point of view...with in reason, threats and bigotry has no place in a debate!! But I guess that's why the left have "safe spaces" incase you can't handle real world issues and conservative ideologies!!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Mrs. Silence Dogood - Just saying


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This is more of a blow towards internet anonymity than it is towards free speech. Your employer threatening your job based on something you say on Facebook is more of a free speech issue.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

*cough*

Yeah I post with my real name. I think this policy is good but it isn't going to stop anyone with using fake names until the net police start hunting down people and charging them with identity theft and fraud when they are hunted down for breaking other Canadian laws around the world, yeah like that is going to happen, especially with those CSIS rules allowing Canadian foreign spying being put under scrutiny. 

None the less I support a national internet that only Canadian citizens can use for greatly enhanced internet security for internet transactions to create a secure national net.

This won't really do anything unless the feds introduce a law that make it a criminal offense to post on the internet under a false name, and we all know that ain't happening.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

*cough*

Yeah I post with my real name. I think this policy is good but it isn't going to stop anyone with using fake names until the net police start hunting down people and charging them with identity theft and fraud when they are hunted down for breaking other Canadian laws around the world, yeah like that is going to happen, especially with those CSIS rules allowing Canadian foreign spying being put under scrutiny. 

None the less I support a national internet that only Canadian citizens can use for greatly enhanced internet security for internet transactions to create a secure national net.

This won't really do anything unless the feds introduce a law that makes it a criminal offense to post on the internet under a false name, and we all know that ain't happening.


There are far too many trolls who are committing crimes on the internet hiding behind a mask. Those people need to be kicked off the internet or thrown in jail, they ruin it.

If people wern't victimizing people online this wouldn't be an issue, unfortunately there are people who without policing, opt to victimize people due to mental issues.


There are already cyberstalking, and internet harassment laws in Canada. I think that CBC has just had a lot of trolls jump on the site and want a more mature subscribership to comment so they don't need to so heavily moderate. It is also part of the transition over to social media linking, where people need to use accounts under their real name.

No good people should fear being able to exercise their freedom of speech in public. There is freedom of speech and then there is a society where people are not free to speak for fear of reprisal. We need to throw the people causing the fear in jail that is the solution, not allowing them to strike from the shadows.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

*No good people should fear being able to exercise their freedom of speech in public. There is freedom of speech and then there is a society where people are not free to speak for fear of reprisal. We need to throw the people causing the fear in jail that is the solution, not allowing them to strike from the shadows.
* Until such time as the Powers that be make it a crime to criticize someone for what they say. Like thou shalt not call a queer a queer; or use the N - - - - word; or god forbid contradict "the party line" on such things as Global Warming.

Wille2 Sorry you Chanuks are stuck with this crap. Really.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

See Thomas Paine and Common Sense and American Crisis as examples of Free Speech Under the English Crown


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

You live in an illusionary world. The big players who want to know who you are can know who you are. The ISPs the government agencies the people that can afford the hackers.

In a world like that, you being anonymous noone knows what happened to you when they find you.

This world would be a lot better if everyone actually was accountable for what they said and did.

Criticism is one thing persistent harassment of someone who has not asked for your opinion is another.

Commenting is one thing but defamation laws exist to protect people from public ridicule, incitement of hate, and underhanded attacks based upon manipulation of information and falsehoods.

In fact people have no right to comment negatively about other people in a way that will cause them harm whatsoever.

That is a civil rights violation.

Commenting on a situation without referencing someone is another thing completely.

People just don't even know what acceptable social commentary is anymore.

They have created a fantasy world where they think they can trash someone and for it be socially acceptable.

It isn't. You try that in the real world, you get shut down fast. It is called incitement.

People who need to hide behind a false name are doing so because they are cowards, or know they are breaking the rules of social discourse that are deemed acceptable in society.

This requirement to have people post under their real names in the national media outlet is done to discourage people from breaking the law.

People putting out death threats and hate speech thinking they are invisibile. Sad awakening. They are breaking the law and they are held accountable whether using their real name or not. This just discourages people from doing what they wouldn't do in real life, the offline world.

It is the same world the same rules, but people have gone insane thinking it is a separate world, it isn't. Not only do the laws of your living room apply but rules of anywhere your words reach on the internet, if it is in Timbuktu, Ottawa, or Moscow, or what have you. You are accountable everywhere your words reach on a globalized internet.

People have been frankly corrupted mentally by thinking it is a separate world. That needs to stop, people need to recognize they are accountable for what they do online, just like what they do offline and if they write harassing notes or engage in criminal activities online they are committing crimes, potentially in more than one jurisdiction. You know actually stating you are going to kill someone online is a crime whether it was a joke or not, same with persistent harassment of someone online whether by email, messaging or posting on a web forum. It is a crime. You should not be attacking people at all, it is illegal. The only reason people do it is because they think that their laws don't apply on the internet when in fact they do. And the internet lasts forever so the evidence is obvious.

People do it only because they think they can get away with it. These same people will be the ones raping your daughter when the cops disapear in a SHTF, or robbing your home, or getting you lynched. Anonymity is not something that should be supported it brings out the worst in people.

We need a public that will stand up for itself, not one that is susceptible to social engineering.

People should be accountable for their words and actions that means not creating hiding places for violators of civil rights and the criminal justice system.

Peoples liberties should only exist in as much as they do not violate anothers. If an act is an infringement on another it is unacceptable. That is exactly why hate speech, defamatory speech and incitement are unlawful forms of speech.

The real problem is bad laws, people creating monopolies on thoughts and ideas. This is why good people support anonymity because there are good people trying to liberate the world from fascism and a police state that persecutes people much the same as the criminals themselves.

None the less I personally don't expect much to change, but getting rid of the trolls and the crafters of laws that infringe personal liberties are vital to a free society.

We need to create protections for people from being attacked.

We don't need to do that by saying what people can say about things, we need to insure that people cannot say things about people, but rather let peoples actions and statements speak for themselves.

Referencing in full to text, or to video evidence etc.. is what a civil society would do. Slandering people online is just not civil or acceptable conduct, it is dirty talk that results in peoples personal security being jepordized, especially when people resort to calling for people to be hung or beaten etc.. There is a limit. People shouldn't be taking justice into their own hands. When people are incited or their personal security is jepordized it turns them into the law.

We don't need a system that forces people to take the law into their own hands, we need a system that the law protects people from being turned into victims for sharing their opinions on things. When people start attacking other people it is a violation of civil rights, to a persons right to life liberty and pursuit of a happiness.

https://www.khanacademy.org/partner...e/v/life-liberty-and-the-pursuit-of-happiness


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

So it was against the law for Tommy to write about the injustices of the Crown (in those day's it was considered treason). So you are saying that no one should speak out against The Canadian government for any of their injustices because to do so would be against the "law". Sorry skippy, We in the lower 48 have had a number of Laws that were less than just and a lot of good folk that fought against such injustices - most time without their neighbors ever knowing who they were or what they did. Folks that ran the Underground railroad.

As for most of us assuming that we're unknown to the powers that be, no one here is under that misapprehension. But that is why no one on these posts talks about over throwing the present government, or killing the current occupant of 1600 PA Avenue; or describing how to make fully automatic weapons or the like. 

I din't know that you've been to law school, or been a peace officer thought your post said you played some sort of music. If your profile is correct, you might want to defer to those other's who's job it is to deal in the law as a profession before you come out and state what you think is a crime. Personally I think any one that uses Richard Cranium to describe another ought to get 500 lashes with a wet noodle.

But hey as I said I feel sorry for the general Canadian Population


----------

